# pornstars weight gain?



## fattenherup (Dec 14, 2005)

just wondering if anyone knows of any women stars that are fatting up or starting too


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2005)

Me.








....


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 14, 2005)

Jes said:


> Me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wouldn't mind getting hold of some of your videos!


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2005)

ahahahaha.

oh, the kids these days.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 14, 2005)

Jes said:


> ahahahaha.
> 
> oh, the kids these days.





 sure, I never saw that Paris Hilton video recreation you did.


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2005)

It was hot, though. For the skinny Paris, they just shot my leg and some blond hair (cough) b/c the rest of me was too fat to be believable. The green light was crazy though, wasn't it? And did you like how I was on my cellphone the entire time, ordering pizza and breadsticks?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 14, 2005)

Jes said:


> Me.
> ....



I'm always the last to know. :doh: 

People are going to pester you for pics more than ever now.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 15, 2005)

Oooooh I want a pic! Pic me pic me!


----------



## JKnox78 (Dec 19, 2005)

If you're looking for a serious answer to your question, the only one that comes to my mind is Jeanie Rivers (she has an inactive paysite at www.jeanierivers.us). She is by no means a BBW and does not approach the size that most people on these boards tend to prefer. I, however, have a taste for the plump as well as the true BBW and I find her gain (though not dramatic in terms of pounds) to be beautiful.


----------

